# Players wanted for Lakeview game



## izzat (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm looking for players for a Greyhawk game in Lakeview (around Clark/Belmont). We're losing a player to Law School. We've had a small group, so we've been using gestalt rules, and will probably continue to do so unless we get four or more total. We meet weekly, either wed or Thurs 7-11:30 pm.

We're just about to start part 4 of the Age of Worms. If interested, contact me at thomas@goliam.com . Thanks.


----------

